# My very first tutorial : a smoky eye look ! [LINK]



## Graziella*K (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi there ! 

I just made my very first tutorial on my makeup blog and want you to tell me what you think ! 

This is the first time I ever did one so please don't be too harsh ^_^'

Sorry all the pictures comments are in french but you can easily understand from the pics . Ask me if there's something you really don't get though ! 


link

Here's the look I did : 





thanks for having a look ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## la frenchies (Jul 26, 2007)

Tres jolie!!!


----------



## sulci (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, your skin is flawless!


----------



## tika (Jul 28, 2007)

Great! your eyes are beautifull


----------



## missmacqtr (Jul 28, 2007)

love it so much thanx


----------



## thenovice (Jul 28, 2007)

Le meilleur des hommes!

Does that sound right? My french is rather rusty. Anyway- you did a really wonderful job. Loved it.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 28, 2007)

WOW I love you tut - you have beautiful flawless skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very sexy look


----------



## Bianca (Jul 29, 2007)

Like it a lot, thanks!


----------



## circe221 (Jul 29, 2007)

Awesome!!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## breathless (Jul 30, 2007)

great job!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

_Beautiful, and I love your piercing!_


----------



## cmoimoi (Jul 30, 2007)

Coucou Grazi !
T'as eu une bonne idée de mettre ton tuto ici ! Ca va te faire pleins de pub pour ton blog !
En plus ce tuto est génial, je compte le tester dans pas longtemps...
Bye Cmoimoi


----------



## Graziella*K (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you sooo much everyone ! I'm pleased you liked my tut ! It's hard work ... but I'm definitely re-trying to do one asap ! ^_^'

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!!  Thanks for making it so detailed, that really helps a lot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and it gives me a chance to practice my 4 years of high school french


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

i love you flawless skin


----------

